# Help with multiple NAT Networks



## henry2911 (Mar 9, 2020)

Hello,

I have 2 linux ubuntu Virtual Machines and 1 FreeBSD vitrual machine. I have NATnetwork (10.0.2.0) and NATnetwork1(10.0.3.0).  these are assigned to each of the ubuntu VMs Adapters. They are both connected to the internet and working because i was able to ping a website, however the FreeBSD VM (which has both NATnetworks on 2 seperate Adapters) only shows up one of the Ubuntu machines when I ifconfig.

Any help is much appreciated, sorry if theres not much information i am very new to freeBSD.


----------



## msplsh (Mar 9, 2020)

What's the network mask of the NAT networks


----------



## Zvoni (Mar 10, 2020)

Taking a guess: It's virtual box.
Have you checked that the correct NIC is assigned to your second network (vboxnet0 or vboxnet1 or whatever their names).
Next: During install of FreeBSD, AFAIK, you can only configure 1 NIC (to be DHCP, or static or whatever).
If you have more NIC's, you have to config them manually after OS-Install.
It's probably just a `sysrc ifconfig_em1="DHCP"` that's missing for his second NIC to show up (or my first guess)


----------

